# Do you ever violate your Era?



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

So how many of you remain "locked in to your era?
up until a few days ago, I did...
But I got a "deal" on a Bachman Spectrum Dash 8-40C, and couldn't pass it up.

So any how, I am modeling the Penn Central circa 67-74, and Thought I wonder what a Dash 8-40 would look like with a PC brand... now I dont have to wonder... I gave her a high road number as that's probably where they would have been had they stayed in business... Sorry to my truist brethren.

Undecorated:










Painted:










She looks and runs like a dream.
I only have 1 other non-period locomotive on my layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers does a nice job of reminding us all about Rule #1: It's your layout, and anything goes!

My little HO is a 1950's theme, more or less. But I wasn't to particular in authenticity ... I mostly used some 2nd-hand buildings and train cars that I had on hand, along with a few store-bought autos go echo the era.

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh yeah...all the time. I run what I think is cool. I plan on having a "historical museum" on the layout with functioning engines/rolling stock on display to give my old stuff a home that is somewhat accurate for the modern era.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And then, every once in a while, history gets viloated with one of these:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5710&stc=1&d=1291058486



TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahhhhhh!!!!! Where's Godzilla when you need him?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool mantis, tj. :thumbsup:

(edit) What a strange coincidence... there's a tiny preying mantis crawling up my desk lamp!

When I model I don't just violate an era... I violate reality.









Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have everything from early steam to modern diesel with some electrics tossed in for good measure. I not only violate the era, I destroy it.


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Like the Mantis TJ...
Well ok then I spose if everyones doing it it must not be wrong.... right???


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Right!!! If it works for you then all is good!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Big4fan said:


> Well ok then I spose if everyones doing it it must not be wrong.... right???


No... it's wrong. 

Everyone just does it anyways.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That's right, Tonto, and it's MY railroad! 
Bob


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Like my motto, Heck with countin' 'en rivets, TRAIN ARE FOR FUN! I'll run my civil war era style 4-4-0 right along with my SD40-2!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

You guys are right on, as CEO of my Diablo Canyon RR, mostly steam, I can run whatever blows my hair back. I love em all so run whatever tickels me at the time. Gotta love em all!!!!!!!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

The "run what you want" seems to take the lead with most. Its all about having fun and enjoying the hobby.
I tend to stay within an era. However the new road I am modeling makes it easy to stretch things a bit. CP Rail up into the 90's would run anything from Alcos to AC4400's.
Switchers and geeps as well. The Canadians seem to run and repair, run and repair a loco for many years more than the US counterparts. One of the things I find interesting about a Canadian Road.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I take my modeling way too seriously...I need to learn to lighten up a bit...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The title of this thread makes me afraid to answer!:laugh:

Shaygetz, now lighten up OK?:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, my collection consisted of mostly steam and an EMD FT diesel and an EMD GP9 up until the beginning of last month. Then the blue beast came into my collection. Enough said.

Conrail SD80MAC


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

If it's cool......and you like it....slap it on the layout and have fun! :laugh:
Bob


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess the reason the transition era is so popular is a lot of us like both steam and diesel. I have a lot of steam, but having railfanned the Sante Fe and watched the SD-402's I have some as I fell in love with those big ol Locomotives.......................and others. ha ha It's just so dang much fun running both, ya know!!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

btw, we have a Lionel Great Western (lincoln log) general set running on one track, and my new legacy SD80 on another. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Well. . .running GE P42s along with F3s and E8s and 2-8-2 Mikes, AND Thomas and Henry . . .I just sort of amble along like I had good sense.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, actual factual historical representation with my engines has been completely decimated. lol. I'm loosely modeling the 50s and 60s era. But the actual prototypes of the engines I have, ran from the 40s through to the 70s. A few are even running today.

I don't suppose anyone viewing my layout would actually know all of this with the exception of railroaders and model railroaders. I don't really think it makes much difference. I think if the modeler is happy with the models of engines he has, regardless of era, then this is really all that matters

Of course if one was summitting photographs of a layout in a contest, then I suppose historical acuracy about everything on the layout would be a big must. But outside of this, I don't really see where it would. I'm happy with what I'm running. And in the end I think for every modeler that this is really what's important. 

Routerman


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

If violating a time period is a crime..... I'm headed to prison. For. Life.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dannyrandomstate said:


> If violating a time period is a crime..... I'm headed to prison. For. Life.



The Model Railroad police are on their way.

Your punishment...write a thousand times,

I WILL NOT VIOLATE MY RAILROAD.
I WILL NOT VIOLATE MY RAILROAD.
I WILL NOT VIOLATE MY RAILROAD.
I WILL NOT VIOLATE MY RAILROAD.
I WILL NOT VIOLATE MY RAILROAD.
I WILL NOT VIOLATE MY RAILROAD.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

What is the punishment for violating era, geography, history and any concept of reality to have fun in this wonderful hobby???!!! Pictures if desired of western towns or small English villages with European high spped trains or 50s towns with 1890s freights!! Ain't it GREAT!!!


----------



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Shay I love you scenes, especially the Smokey and the bandit tribute!


----------



## Timb (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are having to much fun in this thread.... I want in...haha... Actually I'm having fun looking at all your pictures. Wow...amazing ideas and detail....Kudos!!!

This thread reminds me why I got in to this hobby........HAVE FUN!!!

Tim


----------



## wimberlyt (Aug 12, 2011)

Shay, where did you find a Mach 5 in n-scale?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

wimberlyt said:


> Shay, where did you find a Mach 5 in n-scale?


It was offered by Hot Wheels in two variants, clean and dirty, at the same time the movie came out. I was bummed that Racer X's car wasn't offered...


----------

